# Added a few things to the boat



## Seth (Jul 24, 2010)

I just got done installing four Monster 33/45 double action rod holders on the back of the boat for catfishing the rivers around here. Also, I got a RAM mount (model 111) installed so I could mount my fish finder again. There wasn't enough room to mount it on top of the console like I did on my old boat.

I'm looking forward to getting back on the water and trying both out to see how I like them.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice job. Where and how did you mount your transducer? I've been afraid to drill through or into my new boat to mount mine. Guess I'll have to eventually.


----------



## Seth (Jul 26, 2010)

My boat had a PITOT speedometer installed and I just removed it and mounted my transducer in it's place. The hole spacing was the same as what I needed to mount the transducer so I got lucky. Here's a picture of where the PITOT and now the transducer is installed.

Just be sure and pick a spot that will allow a smooth flow of water over your transducer and mount it with a couple self tapping screws. If you want, add a little silicone to the threads when you mount it. I didn't mess with it on my previous boat or this one and can't see that it leaks at all.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 26, 2010)

Seth said:


> My boat had a PITOT speedometer installed and I just removed it and mounted my transducer in it's place. The hole spacing was the same as what I needed to mount the transducer so I got lucky. Here's a picture of where the PITOT and now the transducer is installed.
> 
> Just be sure and pick a spot that will allow a smooth flow of water over your transducer and mount it with a couple self tapping screws. If you want, add a little silicone to the threads when you mount it. I didn't mess with it on my previous boat or this one and can't see that it leaks at all.



Thanks Seth....We should get together some day and fish. Haven't done catfishing since I was a boy.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 26, 2010)

I mounted my transducer to a separate piece of aluminum which is held in place by 2 bolts at the top of the transom.This way you are not drilling holes that are below the water line.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 26, 2010)

That gives me an idea or two. Thanks.


----------



## Seth (Jul 27, 2010)

I know everybody is afraid of drilling holes in there boat below the water line, but the most important thing is just be certain that's where you want your transducer mounted. A clean look is important to me on my rig so I would rather put it straight on the transom and be done with it. If you have trouble deciding where to mount something, then I'd go with the plate setup until you decide for sure that's where you want something mounted.


----------



## blunt (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't know where you run your boat, but after breaking off several transducers on rocks, I've switched to a portable transducer mount now.. just something to think about if you're running skinny water.


----------



## Seth (Jul 28, 2010)

I've only broken one transducer in three years of running a jet boat. It was while we were gigging and I drove onto some rocks not paying attention. For normal fishing, I've never had any problems though and I run some skinny water. I will be flipping the transducer up from now on during gigging trips though.


----------

